# prospective publishers



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 6, 2010)

I know of a few, and one I was hoping to use is a furry publisher. But the problem with this is, when they watch this forum they also see any negative comments that are publicly posted to the forum. 

Example would be if someone offered a free story; and another person chastised them for their writing ability or faults there in. A publisher might turn a blind eye to this, but I highly doubt it.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 6, 2010)

Um... I'm not sure what you're asking, exactly, but if I understand the question correctly, all a publisher is going to be really paying attention to is what you've submitted directly to them for their consideration. They're going to be judging your work, not what anybody else has said about it or about you.

(Edited to add: Not to mention, the few publishing companies in the fandom tend to be run by very, very busy people, so I doubt they spend a lot of time hanging out in forums like this anyway.)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah...

Also, even if people give blazing praise, that won't change their own critiques.


----------



## Fere (Apr 9, 2010)

CatalinaTamiko said:


> I know of a few, and one I was hoping to use is a furry publisher. But the problem with this is, when they watch this forum they also see any negative comments that are publicly posted to the forum.
> 
> Example would be if someone offered a free story; and another person chastised them for their writing ability or faults there in. A publisher might turn a blind eye to this, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> Your thoughts?



My thoughts on this are simply that one cannot expect every story you write to be liked by all and sundry. That's the beauty of it all really. Ironic I know. There'll be the good and the bad... it's just the way it always goes. 'One man's rubbish, is another man's treasure' as we say in the antiques trade. 

But although readers' opinions in this context are important, I just can't see how these comments can have that *much* (haven't ruled it out completely) of an effect on a publisher's decision.

A publisher being a publisher (a professional at his/her job who may have seen countless scripts over countless years) might not even consider looking at a forum to judge on whether the story is publishable/printable. 

I don't know *shrugs* Just a thought!


----------



## Aden (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey look it's this thread again


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's the simple fact.

A publisher will take a look at what you send them, and decide if that will make them money.  Period.   It doesn't even have to be good.  You can write the best "Surprise Sex Party" story for HEAT, and if they did that last time and are now doing "Couple swapping" for the next one, an inferior couple swapping story will go in front of your Surprise Party.

The publishers all have goals, ideas, and demand.  They try to meet those.


----------

